

Place-hacking nocturnal London - 3stripe
http://www.uncubemagazine.com/magazine-29-14985963.html#!/page21

======
alialkhatib
Interesting that it's called "place-hacking" here. For a long time (or just in
the US, or both) this is known as "urban exploration". I wonder if this
culture differs from UrbEx in ways other than name.

